# New Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi Announced



## Maven

https://www.thestreet.com/story/14285132/1/dara-khosrowshahi-will-be-uber-s-new-ceo.html
*Dara Khosrowshahi Will Be Uber's New CEO*
Aug 27, 2017 by Laura Berman

Ride-sharing company Uber Technologies Inc.'s new CEO reportedly will be Dara Khosrowshahi, the CEO of online travel company Expedia Inc. (EXPE) .

Recode's Kara Swisher and The New York Times' Mike Isaac both tweeted Sunday that Khosrowshahi, Expedia's CEO since 2005, will take the helm. Investors at the start-up, which is now worth nearly $70 billion, ousted co-founder Travis Kalanick after a series of PR nightmares this year.

Khosrowshahi, a former investment banker, was previously an executive at IAC/InterActiveCorp (IAC) and serves on the board of The New York Times Co. (NYT) .

The final front-runners were Hewlett-Packard Enterprise Inc. (HPE) CEO Meg Whitman, General Electric Co. (GE) chairman Jeff Immelt and an unknown third candidate, presumably Khosrowshahi.

Since the various scandals, including allegations of rampant sexual harassment and Greyball, a pervasive program to evade local authorities, Uber has faced a management exodus, lacking a CFO and a COO, in addition to a chief executive.

Immelt, who reportedly lacked the support of the board, tweeted Sunday that he'd removed himself from the running.

Whitman's position in the final rounds of the selection process was a surprise given her vociferous denial that she was interested in the job. Denying rumors of her selection on July 27, she tweeted, "I am fully committed to HPE and plan to remain the company's CEO."

Whitman, a former CEO of eBay Inc. (EBAY) , oversaw Hewlett-Packard's split into two. She leads the software and services company, while HP Inc. (HPQ) sells printers.

Immelt, GE's current chairman, succeeded Jack Welch as CEO.

Other contenders for the Uber top job reportedly included Facebook Inc. (FB) COO Sheryl Sandberg, former Yahoo CEO Marissa Meyer, Alphabet Inc. (GOOGL) exec Susan Wojcicki, former Walt Disney Co. (DIS) executive Tom Staggs and former Ford Motor Co. (F) CEO Alan Mulally.
_____

Dara who? Relatively unknown compared to his remaining two rivals, front-runners Meg Whitman and Jeff Immelt. Dara Khosrowshahi has been Expedia's CEO since 2005.

_Why Dara Khosrowshahi?_

_CEO of a successful Fortune 500 company_
_Willing to endure the snake-pit of the Uber Board of Directors, lawsuits galore, decimated executive ranks, poor employee moral, awful driver relations/retention, terrible corporate image and dysfunctional culture._
_Last name begins with a "K", easing TK to DK transition. _
_Apparently, of the many female candidates considered, no real woman CEO wanted the job. Was "Dara" the closest Uber could get?_
___

Related Threads

https://uberpeople.net/threads/looks-like-itll-be-whitman-as-ubers-new-c-e-o.197182/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/jeff-immelt-says-no-to-being-uber-ceo.197172/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-board-voting-for-a-new-ceo-today.197098/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-may-be-close-to-naming-new-ceo.194940/


----------



## Chicago-uber

Uhmmm. Dara is a dude


----------



## Driftinginn

Maven said:


> Dara who? Relatively unknown compared to her remaining two rivals, front-runners Meg Whitman and Jeff Immelt. Dara Khosrowshahi has been Expedia's CEO since 2005.
> 
> Why Dara Khosrowshahi?
> 
> Female
> Female
> CEO of a Fortune 500 company
> Willing to endure the snake-pit of the Uber Board of Directors
> ___
> 
> https://www.thestreet.com/story/14285132/1/dara-khosrowshahi-will-be-uber-s-new-ceo.html
> *Dara Khosrowshahi Will Be Uber's New CEO*
> Aug 27, 2017 by Laura Berman
> 
> Ride-sharing company Uber Technologies Inc.'s new CEO reportedly will be Dara Khosrowshahi, the CEO of online travel company Expedia Inc. (EXPE) .
> 
> Recode's Kara Swisher and The New York Times' Mike Isaac both tweeted Sunday that Khosrowshahi, Expedia's CEO since 2005, will take the helm. Investors at the start-up, which is now worth nearly $70 billion, ousted co-founder Travis Kalanick after a series of PR nightmares this year.
> 
> Khosrowshahi, a former investment banker, was previously an executive at IAC/InterActiveCorp (IAC) and serves on the board of The New York Times Co. (NYT) .
> 
> The final front-runners were Hewlett-Packard Enterprise Inc. (HPE) CEO Meg Whitman, General Electric Co. (GE) chairman Jeff Immelt and an unknown third candidate, presumably Khosrowshahi.
> 
> Since the various scandals, including allegations of rampant sexual harassment and Greyball, a pervasive program to evade local authorities, Uber has faced a management exodus, lacking a CFO and a COO, in addition to a chief executive.
> 
> Immelt, who reportedly lacked the support of the board, tweeted Sunday that he'd removed himself from the running.
> 
> Whitman's position in the final rounds of the selection process was a surprise given her vociferous denial that she was interested in the job. Denying rumors of her selection on July 27, she tweeted, "I am fully committed to HPE and plan to remain the company's CEO."
> 
> Whitman, a former CEO of eBay Inc. (EBAY) , oversaw Hewlett-Packard's split into two. She leads the software and services company, while HP Inc. (HPQ) sells printers.
> 
> Immelt, GE's current chairman, succeeded Jack Welch as CEO.
> 
> Other contenders for the Uber top job reportedly included Facebook Inc. (FB) COO Sheryl Sandberg, former Yahoo CEO Marissa Meyer, Alphabet Inc. (GOOGL) exec Susan Wojcicki, former Walt Disney Co. (DIS) executive Tom Staggs and former Ford Motor Co. (F) CEO Alan Mulally.
> _____
> 
> Related Threads
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/looks-like-itll-be-whitman-as-ubers-new-c-e-o.197182/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/jeff-immelt-says-no-to-being-uber-ceo.197172/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-board-voting-for-a-new-ceo-today.197098/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-may-be-close-to-naming-new-ceo.194940/


Dara is not female. Lmao


----------



## Maven

Chicago-uber said:


> Uhmmm. Dara is a dude





Driftinginn said:


> Dara is not female. Lmao


You guys are correct.  I made a wrong assumption from the name and made it worse by rushing without checking. My Bad. I corrected the initial post. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## tohunt4me

Maven said:


> Dara who? Relatively unknown compared to her remaining two rivals, front-runners Meg Whitman and Jeff Immelt. Dara Khosrowshahi has been Expedia's CEO since 2005.
> 
> Why Dara Khosrowshahi?
> 
> CEO of a Fortune 500 company
> Willing to endure the snake-pit of the Uber Board of Directors
> ___
> 
> https://www.thestreet.com/story/14285132/1/dara-khosrowshahi-will-be-uber-s-new-ceo.html
> *Dara Khosrowshahi Will Be Uber's New CEO*
> Aug 27, 2017 by Laura Berman
> 
> Ride-sharing company Uber Technologies Inc.'s new CEO reportedly will be Dara Khosrowshahi, the CEO of online travel company Expedia Inc. (EXPE) .
> 
> Recode's Kara Swisher and The New York Times' Mike Isaac both tweeted Sunday that Khosrowshahi, Expedia's CEO since 2005, will take the helm. Investors at the start-up, which is now worth nearly $70 billion, ousted co-founder Travis Kalanick after a series of PR nightmares this year.
> 
> Khosrowshahi, a former investment banker, was previously an executive at IAC/InterActiveCorp (IAC) and serves on the board of The New York Times Co. (NYT) .
> 
> The final front-runners were Hewlett-Packard Enterprise Inc. (HPE) CEO Meg Whitman, General Electric Co. (GE) chairman Jeff Immelt and an unknown third candidate, presumably Khosrowshahi.
> 
> Since the various scandals, including allegations of rampant sexual harassment and Greyball, a pervasive program to evade local authorities, Uber has faced a management exodus, lacking a CFO and a COO, in addition to a chief executive.
> 
> Immelt, who reportedly lacked the support of the board, tweeted Sunday that he'd removed himself from the running.
> 
> Whitman's position in the final rounds of the selection process was a surprise given her vociferous denial that she was interested in the job. Denying rumors of her selection on July 27, she tweeted, "I am fully committed to HPE and plan to remain the company's CEO."
> 
> Whitman, a former CEO of eBay Inc. (EBAY) , oversaw Hewlett-Packard's split into two. She leads the software and services company, while HP Inc. (HPQ) sells printers.
> 
> Immelt, GE's current chairman, succeeded Jack Welch as CEO.
> 
> Other contenders for the Uber top job reportedly included Facebook Inc. (FB) COO Sheryl Sandberg, former Yahoo CEO Marissa Meyer, Alphabet Inc. (GOOGL) exec Susan Wojcicki, former Walt Disney Co. (DIS) executive Tom Staggs and former Ford Motor Co. (F) CEO Alan Mulally.
> _____
> 
> Related Threads
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/looks-like-itll-be-whitman-as-ubers-new-c-e-o.197182/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/jeff-immelt-says-no-to-being-uber-ceo.197172/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-board-voting-for-a-new-ceo-today.197098/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-may-be-close-to-naming-new-ceo.194940/


Why cant Uber & expedia team up ?
For travel packages ?

50% or More of my rides are tourists. Or cruise ship passengers


----------



## KMANDERSON

tohunt4me said:


> Why cant Uber & expedia team up ?
> For travel packages ?
> 
> 50% or More of my rides are tourists. Or cruise ship passengers


Why the hell would he leave Expedia for a ponzi scheme?


----------



## Maven

KMANDERSON said:


> Why the hell would he leave Expedia for a porzi scheme?


Some people love a challenge. Can you think of a bigger corporate challenge than Uber?

Given the current situation, it will be hard to do worse. However, if Dara fails then he can blame TK, but if DK succeeds then he's the hero that saved a sinking ship.

______ More on Dara ___ Official Expedia Bio _____



*Dara Khosrowshahi*
*President and Chief Executive Officer*
Dara Khosrowshahi is president and CEO of Expedia, Inc. and has served as a member of Expedia's Board of Directors since completion of Expedia's spin-off from IAC/InterActiveCorp ("IAC") in August 2015. Under Khosrowshahi's leadership, Expedia, Inc. has grown to become one of the largest online travel companies in the world.

During his tenure as Expedia's CEO, Khosrowshahi also served for a period as president of the Brand Expedia business. Immediately prior to the IAC/Expedia spin-off, Khosrowshahi was CEO of IAC Travel, a division of IAC, where he was instrumental in the initial expansion of IAC's portfolio of travel brands, which now comprise Expedia, Inc. Before that, he had held a series of executive roles at IAC, including serving as its Executive Vice President and Chief Financial Officer, as Executive Vice President of Operations and Strategic Planning, and as president of USA Networks Interactive, a division of IAC. Prior to joining IAC, Khosrowshahi worked at Allen & Company LLC from 1991 to 1998, where he served as Vice President from 1995 to 1998.

Khosrowshahi is currently a member of the boards of directors of Fanatics Inc. and The New York Times Company, and of the supervisory board of trivago, N.V., a majority-owned subsidiary of Expedia.

Khosrowshahi received a BA degree in Engineering from Brown University.


----------



## unPat

At least Travis is history now. 
I hope he increase the rates.


----------



## KMANDERSON

unPat said:


> At least Travis is history now.
> I hope he increase the rates.


I think that will be the last thing they do in the 180 days of change.I don't think It will go up much but maybe one dollar a mile in all markets.


----------



## Maven

unPat said:


> At least Travis is history now.
> I hope he increase the rates.


Travis is definitely NOT history. Not now. Not anytime soon. Travis sits on the board, controls almost half the votes, and is the largest individual shareholder. There is no indication that TK plans to make life easy for DK, Dara Khosrowshahi, Uber's new CEO.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Maven said:


> Travis is definitely NOT history. Not now. Not anytime soon. Travis sits on the board, controls almost half the votes, and is the largest individual shareholder. There is no indication that TK plans to make life easy for DK, Dara Khosrowshahi, Uber's new CEO.


Hopefully benchmark wins that lawsuit.


----------



## Mvlab

Maven said:


> You guys are correct.  I made a wrong assumption from the name and made it worse by rushing without checking. My Bad. I corrected the initial post. Thanks for pointi ng it out.


Let's call him/her "it", no one can be sure.


----------



## UberProphet?

As a long time Uber driver there are things I would like you to know as you begin to lead Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me

KMANDERSON said:


> Why the hell would he leave Expedia for a porzi scheme?


Shhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!

DONT SCARE HIM OFF !
( yet)



unPat said:


> At least Travis is history now.
> I hope he increase the rates.


Our FEARLESS LEADER shall Return one Day !



Maven said:


> Travis is definitely NOT history. Not now. Not anytime soon. Travis sits on the board, controls almost half the votes, and is the largest individual shareholder. There is no indication that TK plans to make life easy for DK, Dara Khosrowshahi, Uber's new CEO.


Well
We will have to see what Dara is made of.


----------



## Jo3030

Good luck.


----------



## u-Boat

UberProphet? said:


> As a long time Uber driver there are things I would like you to know as you begin to lead Uber.


1. I can see into the future
2. I will make no money driving uBer while you make millions


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Maven said:


> Dara who? Relatively unknown compared to his remaining two rivals, front-runners Meg Whitman and Jeff Immelt. Dara Khosrowshahi has been Expedia's CEO since 2005.
> 
> Why Dara Khosrowshahi?
> 
> CEO of a successful Fortune 500 company
> Willing to endure the snake-pit of the Uber Board of Directors, lawsuits galore, decimated executive ranks, poor employee moral, awful driver relations/retention, terrible corporate image and dysfunctional culture.
> Last name begins with a "K", easing TK to DK transition.
> Apparently, of the many female candidates considered, no real woman CEO wanted the job. Was "Dara" the closest Uber could get?
> ___
> 
> https://www.thestreet.com/story/14285132/1/dara-khosrowshahi-will-be-uber-s-new-ceo.html
> *Dara Khosrowshahi Will Be Uber's New CEO*
> Aug 27, 2017 by Laura Berman
> 
> Ride-sharing company Uber Technologies Inc.'s new CEO reportedly will be Dara Khosrowshahi, the CEO of online travel company Expedia Inc. (EXPE) .
> 
> Recode's Kara Swisher and The New York Times' Mike Isaac both tweeted Sunday that Khosrowshahi, Expedia's CEO since 2005, will take the helm. Investors at the start-up, which is now worth nearly $70 billion, ousted co-founder Travis Kalanick after a series of PR nightmares this year.
> 
> Khosrowshahi, a former investment banker, was previously an executive at IAC/InterActiveCorp (IAC) and serves on the board of The New York Times Co. (NYT) .
> 
> The final front-runners were Hewlett-Packard Enterprise Inc. (HPE) CEO Meg Whitman, General Electric Co. (GE) chairman Jeff Immelt and an unknown third candidate, presumably Khosrowshahi.
> 
> Since the various scandals, including allegations of rampant sexual harassment and Greyball, a pervasive program to evade local authorities, Uber has faced a management exodus, lacking a CFO and a COO, in addition to a chief executive.
> 
> Immelt, who reportedly lacked the support of the board, tweeted Sunday that he'd removed himself from the running.
> 
> Whitman's position in the final rounds of the selection process was a surprise given her vociferous denial that she was interested in the job. Denying rumors of her selection on July 27, she tweeted, "I am fully committed to HPE and plan to remain the company's CEO."
> 
> Whitman, a former CEO of eBay Inc. (EBAY) , oversaw Hewlett-Packard's split into two. She leads the software and services company, while HP Inc. (HPQ) sells printers.
> 
> Immelt, GE's current chairman, succeeded Jack Welch as CEO.
> 
> Other contenders for the Uber top job reportedly included Facebook Inc. (FB) COO Sheryl Sandberg, former Yahoo CEO Marissa Meyer, Alphabet Inc. (GOOGL) exec Susan Wojcicki, former Walt Disney Co. (DIS) executive Tom Staggs and former Ford Motor Co. (F) CEO Alan Mulally.
> _____
> 
> Related Threads
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/looks-like-itll-be-whitman-as-ubers-new-c-e-o.197182/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/jeff-immelt-says-no-to-being-uber-ceo.197172/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-board-voting-for-a-new-ceo-today.197098/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-may-be-close-to-naming-new-ceo.194940/


18 months at best...start the clock on the new CEO search.


----------



## just_me

Look out Uber employees, we have an adult in the house now.



unPat said:


> At least Travis is history now.
> I hope he increase the rates.


Or lower Uber's take. Uber doesn't earn what they take, imho. We could see Uber employee layoffs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

KMANDERSON said:


> Why the hell would he leave Expedia for a porzi scheme?


We don't know what's in DK's closet.
Maybe Expedia found the dead prostitutes and gave DK 90 days to jump ship.


----------



## Boom611

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We don't know what's in DK's closet.
> Maybe Expedia found the dead prostitutes and gave DK 90 days to jump ship.


What we dont know is which one was TK's favorite and if he is a friend of DK!
Was Immelt TK's choice which got voted down or TK didnt want him. I hope Benchmark leaks this info.


----------



## Fubernuber

If other filthy rich liberals serve as an example then his motive will be;
Increase automation
Pitch drivers against each other
Set up more rules and regulation
Make drivers pay for fraud
Cleaning expenses are the fault of the driver


----------



## majxl

Congratulations to Dara Khosrowshahi! 
I do admire his courage to accept a job where all other big name CEO ran away like it was the stinkiest job in America!
And I envy his ambition to be willing to witness a Company loosing consistently billions of Dollars, experiencing reverse growth all over the world and spending most of his time with lawyers trying to fend of the so numerous lawsuits.


----------



## Maven

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We don't know what's in DK's closet.
> Maybe Expedia found the dead prostitutes and gave DK 90 days to jump ship.


If Expedia could figure out a "reasonably" legal way to do it then they would encourage customers to book prostitutes (alive or dead, depending on preferences) as part of their travel packages. 


Fubernuber said:


> If other filthy rich liberals serve as an example then his motive will be;
> Increase automation
> Pitch drivers against each other
> Set up more rules and regulation
> Make drivers pay for fraud
> Cleaning expenses are the fault of the driver


Why blame liberals? Automation is entirely apolitical. If anything, it is the purest form of capitalism in action, neither liberal or conservative. It makes as much sense as blaming liberals (or conservatives) for the sun rising in the East instead of the West.



majxl said:


> Congratulations to Dara Khosrowshahi!
> I do admire his courage to accept a job where all other big name CEO ran away like it was the stinkiest job in America!
> And I envy his ambition to be willing to witness a Company loosing consistently billions of Dollars, experiencing reverse growth all over the world and spending most of his time with lawyers trying to fend of the so numerous lawsuits.


Courage yes. Confidence yes. Plus I'm confident Dara negotiated a "golden parachute" no matter what happens. However, Dara's reputation will be on the line. Time will tell if "all other big name CEO ran away" were correct that it is an impossible job, BECAUSE IT IS "the stinkiest job in America!"


----------



## JimKE

I like the selection for a number of reasons. DK is a very experienced and highly effective CEO who comes from a corporate culture (Expedia is a Microsoft spinoff) that is almost the complete opposite of Uber's old culture. 

He is not TK's choice -- that was Imelt. He is supposedly close to the people who forced TK out, and obviously the only person the Board could agree on.

He also has a lot of big chairs to fill (COO, CFO, CTO and a bunch of others), which will solidify his control of the company unless he loses the confidence of the Board.

I think TK will stay involved, and that's a good thing. Don't forget that TK is the guy who brought Uber from nothing to a $68 Billion company in less than 10 years. He still has a lot to offer the company and can make a lot of positive contributions if he chooses to do so. And it's very much in his best interests for DK to succeed. TK is the biggest stockholder and therefore has the most to gain from success.


----------



## KMANDERSON

https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/28/who-is-new-uber-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi/



JimKE said:


> I like the selection for a number of reasons. DK is a very experienced and highly effective CEO who comes from a corporate culture (Expedia is a Microsoft spinoff) that is almost the complete opposite of Uber's old culture.
> 
> He is not TK's choice -- that was Imelt. He is supposedly close to the people who forced TK out, and obviously the only person the Board could agree on.
> 
> He also has a lot of big chairs to fill (COO, CFO, CTO and a bunch of others), which will solidify his control of the company unless he loses the confidence of the Board.
> 
> I think TK will stay involved, and that's a good thing. Don't forget that TK is the guy who brought Uber from nothing to a $68 Billion company in less than 10 years. He still has a lot to offer the company and can make a lot of positive contributions if he chooses to do so. And it's very much in his best interests for DK to succeed. TK is the biggest stockholder and therefore has the most to gain from success.


I think he was the best ceo applicant that was willing to go work for uber


----------



## pomegranite112

Expect a lyft buyout if he becomes the new CEO. Buying out lyft will make raising rates much easier. If you own 90% of the ridesharing market, you can bump up everything across the board as long as you are more convenient/cheaper/easier to use than taxi's.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Maven said:


> Dara who? Relatively unknown compared to her remaining two rivals, front-runners Meg Whitman and Jeff Immelt. Dara Khosrowshahi has been Expedia's CEO since 2005.
> 
> Why Dara Khosrowshahi?
> 
> Female
> Female
> CEO of a Fortune 500 company
> Willing to endure the snake-pit of the Uber Board of Directors





Chicago-uber said:


> Uhmmm. Dara is a dude





Driftinginn said:


> Dara is not female. Lmao


----------



## Ca$h4

*Uber's New C.E.O. Is an Anti-Trump, Former Iranian Refugee*
Dara Khosrowshahi just became one of the most powerful people in Silicon Valley.
by Maya Kosoff
August 28, 2017 
After two days of meetings at San Francisco's St. Regis hotel and a tortuous C.E.O. search consumed by infighting, Uber's board has unanimously decided on an executive to replace *Travis Kalanick.* While General Electric's *Jeff Immelt* and Hewlett Packard's *Meg Whitman* had been considered the two front-runners, the board ultimately went with dark-horse candidate *Dara Khosrowshahi,* the C.E.O of Expedia, Recode's *Kara Swisher* reported Sunday evening. Khosrowshahi's imminent appointment is expected to bring an end to a long summer of discontent at the world's most valuable private tech company, which has been struggling to reboot its image in the wake of a major sexual-harassment scandal.

Khosrowshahi, who has worked at Expedia for 12 years, will bring some of Kalanick's aggressive drive back to a company that has been leaderless since June. The 48-year-old executive got his start in finance at Allen & Co. before joining I.A.C., where he became a protege of *Barry Diller.* The former refugee, who fled the Iranian Revolutionfor the United States when he was 9 years old, was once described as a "ruthless deal maker," though he's since become more "approachable." Khosrowshahi, who has a reputation as a good leader, made $2.45 million as the head of Expedia in 2016; the year before, he made $94.6 million because he entered into a long-term employment agreement with Expedia, making him the highest-paid U.S. C.E.O. that year. Expedia's stock is up 32 percent this year.

He sits on the boards of _The New York Times_ and Fanatics, a billion-dollar sports retailer that *Masayoshi Son's* SoftBank invested in earlier this month (SoftBank is in consideration for a stake in Uber, too). Khosrowshahi, who has shown some interest in autonomous technology, is no stranger to the transportation space; he's an investor in Convoy, an "Uber for trucking" start-up that essentially rivals Uber's own Uber Freight.

At a time when many Silicon Valley companies are grappling with rising partisanship within the tech industry and an increasingly contentious relationship with Washington, Khosrowshahi is no neutral observer. Expedia supported Washington state's lawsuit against Trump's immigration ban in January. At the end of an earnings call in February, Khosrowshahi told analysts and investors: "Hopefully we will all be alive to see the end of next year." His most recent tweet, from August 15, reads: "I keep waiting for the moment when our Prez will rise to the expectations of his office and he fails, repeatedly." Khosrowshahi has donated to both Democrats and Republicans, including *Hillary Clinton* and Senator *Mike Lee.*

The new Uber C.E.O. will be expected to whip Uber back into shape following months of scandal and investigation into Uber's workplace culture, which led to at least 20 employees getting fired for human-resources-related violations. Khosrowshahi will also have to steer the company through its intellectual-property theft lawsuit with Alphabet, and he has some experience fighting the search giant: Expedia was among a group of companies that opposed Google's search dominance, in a European Union anti-trust case, telling Bloomberg earlier this summer that Expedia was "comfortably uncomfortable as it relates to Google."

Khosrowshahi was considered a "truce" candidate for Uber's dueling board. A faction of the board's directors, including Benchmark-which would like Kalanick to be less involved with the company moving forward-wanted Whitman as the next C.E.O., but her stipulations for taking the job involved Kalanick being less involved with the company, which some board members didn't like. Another part of Uber's board-including Kalanick-had supported Immelt, who suddenly backed out of the search process on Sunday. It's unclear how much of a role Kalanick will have at the company he founded with Khosrowshahi at the helm.
*
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/08/uber-new-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi*


----------



## Maven

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 152743


Was discussed and resolved yesterday.  You should really try to keep up.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Maven said:


> Was discussed and resolved yesterday.  You should really try to keep up.


I'm trying. But I still start threads from the beginning, even if they're old.


----------



## KenJ

Has DK accepted the offer already, because news published as recent as 4 hours ago doesn't conclusively state so? Words are like Uber chooses, picks, etc...



Driftinginn said:


> Dara is not female. Lmao


I was mistaken too at first.


----------



## dirtylee

Pro Tip to Dara.

Run Forest Run.

Team Uber plays scrappy & ur the new guy. Good luck.


----------



## KenJ

KMANDERSON said:


> *Why the hell would he leave Expedia for a ponzi scheme?*


Exactly!

First thing I thought of myself.

However, like I said in another comment to this news post, I don't think he's accepted the offer as of Eastern Time Zone noon as of today.


----------



## Maven

As of about 11:30 am Eastern, DK is: "poised to take Uber job", but has not yet done so. Maybe still negotiating a few extra mil?

What will win out, Greed and Ambition or the same common sense shown by the other candidates, who ran fast as their limos would take them?

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-ceo-idUSKCN1B81K5
*CEO Khosrowshahi poised to take Uber job: Expedia memo*


----------



## Cableguynoe

KMANDERSON said:


> Why the hell would he leave Expedia for a ponzi scheme?


It's easy. If you follow sports it's the same reason a really good player will go to a really bad team.
It's about the money. He who offers the most gets the man.

If it doesnt work out, you walk away with all that guaranteed money.


----------



## KenJ

Cableguynoe said:


> It's easy. If you follow sports it's the same reason a really good player will got to a really bad team.
> It's about the money. He who offers the most gets the man.
> 
> If it doesnt work out, you walk away with all that guaranteed money.


I understand the resemblances, but when we consider the fact that TK still sits in the Board of Directors with significant number voting rights as well as the numerous downsides to uber in terms of several lawsuits, troubled in-company working environment, bad "partner" relations with its drivers who about 4% only remain driving after a year of their joining, etc..., I'd assume all these don't make life easy for the new replacement CEO.


----------



## Buckiemohawk

he will last three months... I actually don't know but I figure a lot heads will roll on top


----------



## Cableguynoe

KenJ said:


> I'd assume all these don't make life easy for the new replacement CEO.


It wont be easy. But a lot of times these people in these high positions have no intention of being there long term. They come in with a 2-3 year plan. 
After that, they collect their money and find another company.


----------



## KenJ

I agree, that sounds true but I wonder if Uber survives that long anyway,


----------



## PrestonT

He gets 94M for signing a long term contract with his employer, and two years later leaves his employer. Does anyone think this guy will be in any way considerate of the drivers if he DOES accept the job?


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

Having truthful knowledge about the Iranian Islamic Revolution is good, as so few progressive liberals fully grasp the threat of Iran and Islamic terrorism. Recommended reading to learn the truth to counter what the Soros and progressive fake news wants you to know: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MSGGTU/?tag=ubne0c-20 .... and ........ https://www.amazon.com/dp/1414333080/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## observer

"dark horse candidate".....

I wonder if that was a Freudian slip or intentional or what.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

PrestonT said:


> He gets 94M for signing a long term contract with his employer, and two years later leaves his employer. Does anyone think this guy will be in any way considerate of the drivers if he DOES accept the job?


 you sound racist.


----------



## Uberfunitis

KenJ said:


> I agree, that sounds true but I wonder if Uber survives that long anyway,


I could see Uber being sold off to another company like GM, tesla, enterprise etc. Many of these companies are attempting to get their feet wet with the ride share business but would love to have the customer base that Uber would give them.


----------



## Ca$h4

*How Trump's Immigration Rules Will Hurt the U.S. Tech Sector*
*Instead of beelining for Silicon Valley, the top minds from countries like Iran may start heading to Canada, Europe, or Asia instead.*

*https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...on-rules-will-hurt-the-us-tech-sector/515202/*


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

^^^^^^ fake news, the globalist and tech companies are mad that they will have to pay more for talent. For the truth just look at Europe right now, why would anyone want that for the USA?


----------



## KenJ

That makes sense, and I'd say Tesla could be a little more likely to buy Uber off than GM or any other company.


----------



## PrestonT

Fubernuber said:


> If other filthy rich liberals serve as an example then his motive will be;
> Increase automation
> Pitch drivers against each other
> Set up more rules and regulation
> Make drivers pay for fraud
> Cleaning expenses are the fault of the driver


Uber is already making drivers pay for fuel card fraud.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

KMANDERSON said:


> I think that will be the last thing they do in the 180 days of change.I don't think It will go up much but maybe one dollar a mile in all markets.


A dollar a mile are you srs?


----------



## tohunt4me

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We don't know what's in DK's closet.
> Maybe Expedia found the dead prostitutes and gave DK 90 days to jump ship.


It wasnt the dead ones.
It was the Live ones that talked !



Boom611 said:


> What we dont know is which one was TK's favorite and if he is a friend of DK!
> Was Immelt TK's choice which got voted down or TK didnt want him. I hope Benchmark leaks this info.


Bench mark is only worried about Benchmark.
Benchmark = Skidmark.

They need to get rid of Benchmark.
Benchmark has only stirred self serving Trouble.


----------



## wb6vpm

welcome to hell...


----------



## LuisEnrikee

I , for one , welcome my new over lord


----------



## Uberfunitis

Drivers will be crying for TK to return before long I bet.


----------



## supernaut_32273

I'm just glad it wasn't Marissa Meyer.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Hope he holds town hall meetings without the drivers, need them town halls to tell the employees all the things he wont do before he quits..very important to have town hall meetings so tech crunch can write about it and the drivers can read about the open door policy! but the most important reason for a town hall..so he can say..i held town hall meetings and nobody told me anything was wrong! raise the fares or STFU! Otherwise its the same circus different clown!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I'm going to say this...

You can't do worse than TK for the drivers...


IF my words come back to haunt me i apologize..


----------



## THE MAN!

Not sure Ubers actually salvageable? To many problems and passengers are to use to cheap fares. They will be forced into retracting and not sure investors are going to accept. Some of the investors are still supporting TK only because his departure/Benchmark lawsuit is effecting the valuation. Those of us that have been on here for a bit saw this coming years ago. But all the genius investor/board were to busy living in there bubble the whole time this sh*t show has been going south!



Ca$h4 said:


> *How Trump's Immigration Rules Will Hurt the U.S. Tech Sector*
> *Instead of beelining for Silicon Valley, the top minds from countries like Iran may start heading to Canada, Europe, or Asia instead.*
> 
> *https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...on-rules-will-hurt-the-us-tech-sector/515202/*


Top minds of Iran? What the hell does the Middle East actually ever invent, etc. It's the freedom coming to the United States that allows one to succeed regardless of what country they come from.


----------



## Mole




----------



## KMANDERSON

wb6vpm said:


> welcome to hell...


Menu

SEARCH

New Uber CEO may get $200 million

Posted 7 hours ago by Katie Roof (@Katie_Roof)

The Uber board offered Expedia CEO Dara Khosrowshahi the new role on Sunday. And according to Bloomberg data, they would have had to pay him a lot of money to woo him.

Khosrowshahi, who has been at the helm of Expedia since 2005, had almost $185 million in unvested stock options when the offer was made Sunday. He probably wouldn't forgo that kind of money unless Uber could offer him more.

Executives are usually given a salary, with much of the compensation tied up in stock awards. This is designed to motivate them to grow the company's value and to stay in the job.

With a $68 billion valuation, Uber can afford a significant compensation package. When Uber bought Otto, it was enough to net founder Anthony Levandowski $250 million.

Because Uber is a private company, it won't need to disclose Khosrowshahi's salary and equity stake.

According to The New York Times, Charter Communications CEO Thomas Rutledge was the highest paid CEO last year, with $98 million awarded for just 2016. CBS' Les Moonves followed with $68.6 million and Madison Square Garden CEO David O'Connor took home $54 million.

Khosrowshahi received nearly $95 million in pay in 2015, making him one of the most highly paid leaders in corporate America. The vast majority of that sum came from a package of stock options that the online travel company gave him in March of 2015 and that was expected to vest over several years.

His pay wasn't always so rich, however. In 2014, Khosrowshahi's compensation at Expedia totaled $9.6 million. Last year, he took home $2.4 million in salary and bonus compensation.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

KMANDERSON said:


> Menu
> 
> SEARCH
> 
> New Uber CEO may get $200 million
> 
> Posted 7 hours ago by Katie Roof (@Katie_Roof)
> 
> The Uber board offered Expedia CEO Dara Khosrowshahi the new role on Sunday. And according to Bloomberg data, they would have had to pay him a lot of money to woo him.
> 
> Khosrowshahi, who has been at the helm of Expedia since 2005, had almost $185 million in unvested stock options when the offer was made Sunday. He probably wouldn't forgo that kind of money unless Uber could offer him more.
> 
> Executives are usually given a salary, with much of the compensation tied up in stock awards. This is designed to motivate them to grow the company's value and to stay in the job.
> 
> With a $68 billion valuation, Uber can afford a significant compensation package. When Uber bought Otto, it was enough to net founder Anthony Levandowski $250 million.
> 
> Because Uber is a private company, it won't need to disclose Khosrowshahi's salary and equity stake.
> 
> According to The New York Times, Charter Communications CEO Thomas Rutledge was the highest paid CEO last year, with $98 million awarded for just 2016. CBS' Les Moonves followed with $68.6 million and Madison Square Garden CEO David O'Connor took home $54 million.
> 
> Khosrowshahi received nearly $95 million in pay in 2015, making him one of the most highly paid leaders in corporate America. The vast majority of that sum came from a package of stock options that the online travel company gave him in March of 2015 and that was expected to vest over several years.
> 
> His pay wasn't always so rich, however. In 2014, Khosrowshahi's compensation at Expedia totaled $9.6 million. Last year, he took home $2.4 million in salary and bonus compensation.


7,272 is the amount of times I would need to drive an intoxicated college student around the equator to make his package..not bad!


----------



## KMANDERSON

SurgeWarrior said:


> 7,272 is the amount of times I would need to drive an intoxicated college student around the equator to make his package..not bad!


Uber only going to be around for three year unless they find out a way to be profitable.Might as well jump on the titanic before it sinks.



tohunt4me said:


> It wasnt the dead ones.
> It was the Live ones that talked !
> 
> Bench mark is only worried about Benchmark.
> Benchmark = Skidmark.
> 
> They need to get rid of Benchmark.
> Benchmark has only stirred self serving Trouble.


They need to get rid of Benchmark?They are not the problem travis is.


----------



## tohunt4me

T


JimKE said:


> I like the selection for a number of reasons. DK is a very experienced and highly effective CEO who comes from a corporate culture (Expedia is a Microsoft spinoff) that is almost the complete opposite of Uber's old culture.
> 
> He is not TK's choice -- that was Imelt. He is supposedly close to the people who forced TK out, and obviously the only person the Board could agree on.
> 
> He also has a lot of big chairs to fill (COO, CFO, CTO and a bunch of others), which will solidify his control of the company unless he loses the confidence of the Board.
> 
> I think TK will stay involved, and that's a good thing. Don't forget that TK is the guy who brought Uber from nothing to a $68 Billion company in less than 10 years. He still has a lot to offer the company and can make a lot of positive contributions if he chooses to do so. And it's very much in his best interests for DK to succeed. TK is the biggest stockholder and therefore has the most to gain from success.


Thats right .
Nobody know Uber like Travis !



KMANDERSON said:


> Uber only going to be around for three year unless they find out a way to be profitable.Might as well jump on the titanic before it sinks.
> 
> They need to get rid of Benchmark?They are not the problem travis is.


Travis was Ambushed after his mother died !
Travis was Assaulted for being asked to serve his country on a small think tank of business leaders !
Travis got a bad rap for a lot of manufactured " issues" that werent really issues.
Sure i hate lower rates at Uber.
Not ready to trash Travis over it.

Media just went on a feeding frenzy against him.

Now the NEW UberC.E.O. is a board member of the NEW YORK TIMES !

Let that sink in.

AMERICANS trust the press less than police and govt.

Now we have press all over ubers board !

Liberal Press !

I dont like what Liberal Press has done trying to run OUR Government !

Do you trust them with UBER ?

The same Press that set Travis up.
Now have control ?

There is a reason " PRESS" has a 30% trust rating from Americans !

Many very GOOD REASONS.



KMANDERSON said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/28/who-is-new-uber-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi/
> 
> I think he was the best ceo applicant that was willing to go work for uber


I see no reason to doubt him.
( besides his connection to New York Times)
Let us welcome him and do our best to regain Uber momentum.



Ca$h4 said:


> *Uber's New C.E.O. Is an Anti-Trump, Former Iranian Refugee*
> Dara Khosrowshahi just became one of the most powerful people in Silicon Valley.
> by Maya Kosoff
> August 28, 2017
> After two days of meetings at San Francisco's St. Regis hotel and a tortuous C.E.O. search consumed by infighting, Uber's board has unanimously decided on an executive to replace *Travis Kalanick.* While General Electric's *Jeff Immelt* and Hewlett Packard's *Meg Whitman* had been considered the two front-runners, the board ultimately went with dark-horse candidate *Dara Khosrowshahi,* the C.E.O of Expedia, Recode's *Kara Swisher* reported Sunday evening. Khosrowshahi's imminent appointment is expected to bring an end to a long summer of discontent at the world's most valuable private tech company, which has been struggling to reboot its image in the wake of a major sexual-harassment scandal.
> 
> Khosrowshahi, who has worked at Expedia for 12 years, will bring some of Kalanick's aggressive drive back to a company that has been leaderless since June. The 48-year-old executive got his start in finance at Allen & Co. before joining I.A.C., where he became a protege of *Barry Diller.* The former refugee, who fled the Iranian Revolutionfor the United States when he was 9 years old, was once described as a "ruthless deal maker," though he's since become more "approachable." Khosrowshahi, who has a reputation as a good leader, made $2.45 million as the head of Expedia in 2016; the year before, he made $94.6 million because he entered into a long-term employment agreement with Expedia, making him the highest-paid U.S. C.E.O. that year. Expedia's stock is up 32 percent this year.
> 
> He sits on the boards of _The New York Times_ and Fanatics, a billion-dollar sports retailer that *Masayoshi Son's* SoftBank invested in earlier this month (SoftBank is in consideration for a stake in Uber, too). Khosrowshahi, who has shown some interest in autonomous technology, is no stranger to the transportation space; he's an investor in Convoy, an "Uber for trucking" start-up that essentially rivals Uber's own Uber Freight.
> 
> At a time when many Silicon Valley companies are grappling with rising partisanship within the tech industry and an increasingly contentious relationship with Washington, Khosrowshahi is no neutral observer. Expedia supported Washington state's lawsuit against Trump's immigration ban in January. At the end of an earnings call in February, Khosrowshahi told analysts and investors: "Hopefully we will all be alive to see the end of next year." His most recent tweet, from August 15, reads: "I keep waiting for the moment when our Prez will rise to the expectations of his office and he fails, repeatedly." Khosrowshahi has donated to both Democrats and Republicans, including *Hillary Clinton* and Senator *Mike Lee.*
> 
> The new Uber C.E.O. will be expected to whip Uber back into shape following months of scandal and investigation into Uber's workplace culture, which led to at least 20 employees getting fired for human-resources-related violations. Khosrowshahi will also have to steer the company through its intellectual-property theft lawsuit with Alphabet, and he has some experience fighting the search giant: Expedia was among a group of companies that opposed Google's search dominance, in a European Union anti-trust case, telling Bloomberg earlier this summer that Expedia was "comfortably uncomfortable as it relates to Google."
> 
> Khosrowshahi was considered a "truce" candidate for Uber's dueling board. A faction of the board's directors, including Benchmark-which would like Kalanick to be less involved with the company moving forward-wanted Whitman as the next C.E.O., but her stipulations for taking the job involved Kalanick being less involved with the company, which some board members didn't like. Another part of Uber's board-including Kalanick-had supported Immelt, who suddenly backed out of the search process on Sunday. It's unclear how much of a role Kalanick will have at the company he founded with Khosrowshahi at the helm.
> *
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/08/uber-new-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi*


Dara is here to run a Business.
Not be a politician.
Iran ( Persia) was cradle of all civilization.
Iran is very advanced.



Cableguynoe said:


> It wont be easy. But a lot of times these people in these high positions have no intention of being there long term. They come in with a 2-3 year plan.
> After that, they collect their money and find another company.


Lets see what he can do in 3 years !
A LOT can be done !



THE MAN! said:


> Not sure Ubers actually salvageable? To many problems and passengers are to use to cheap fares. They will be forced into retracting and not sure investors are going to accept. Some of the investors are still supporting TK only because his departure/Benchmark lawsuit is effecting the valuation. Those of us that have been on here for a bit saw this coming years ago. But all the genius investor/board were to busy living in there bubble the whole time this sh*t show has been going south!
> 
> Top minds of Iran? What the hell does the Middle East actually ever invent, etc. It's the freedom coming to the United States that allows one to succeed regardless of what country they come from.


Iran invented mathematic innovations, astronomy, medicine 3-4 thousand years ago.persia.
Iranians are a very advanced people.
Seperate from Fundamentalist Relegion.


----------



## KMANDERSON

tohunt4me said:


> T
> 
> Thats right .
> Nobody know Uber like Travis !
> 
> Travis was Ambushed after his mother died !
> Travis was Assaulted for being asked to serve his country on a small think tank of business leaders !
> Travis got a bad rap for a lot of manufactured " issues" that werent really issues.
> Sure i hate lower rates at Uber.
> Not ready to trash Travis over it.
> 
> Media just went on a feeding frenzy against him.
> 
> Now the NEW UberC.E.O. is a board member of the NEW YORK TIMES !
> 
> Let that sink in.
> 
> AMERICANS trust the press less than police and govt.
> 
> Now we have press all over ubers board !
> 
> Liberal Press !
> 
> I dont like what Liberal Press has done trying to run OUR Government !
> 
> Do you trust them with UBER ?
> 
> The same Press that set Travis up.
> Now have control ?
> 
> There is a reason " PRESS" has a 30% trust rating from Americans !
> 
> Many very GOOD REASONS.
> 
> I see no reason to doubt him.
> ( besides his connection to New York Times)
> Let us welcome him and do our best to regain Uber momentum.
> 
> Dara is here to run a Business.
> Not be a politician.
> Iran ( Persia) was cradle of all civilization.
> Iran is very advanced.
> 
> Lets see what he can do in 3 years !
> A LOT can be done !
> 
> Iran invented mathematic innovations, astronomy, medicine 3-4 thousand years ago.persia.
> Iranians are a very advanced people.
> Seperate from Fundamentalist Relegion.


Hold on you are standing up for travis!let me put my glasses on and see if I read that right.


----------



## tohunt4me

T


KMANDERSON said:


> Hold on you are standing up for travis!let me put my glasses on and see if I read that right.


Thats right !
I still consider Travis our " Fearless Leader " !

But i will embrace and welcome Dara!

He looks like he could do the job.
If he has 1/2 the drive Travis did
Uber can go far !

I am ready for Uber to move Forward Again.
Travis was a STEAM ROLLER !
A ROCKET ENGINE for many years.
An engine that BROUGHT US ALL TO THIS POINT.
NEVER FORGET !
We are all ready to move ahead.
Uber MUST MOVE AHEAD

His ( Dara)discipline as an Engineer may prove useful.
A Realist.
Who realizes what you do to this side of the bridge
Can very well cause the collapse of the other side.
Perhaps some finesse and long term " "engineering" is what Uber now needs at this stage.



Uberfunitis said:


> I could see Uber being sold off to another company like GM, tesla, enterprise etc. Many of these companies are attempting to get their feet wet with the ride share business but would love to have the customer base that Uber would give them.


G.M. ? The G.M. that the govt. Bailed out 9 years ago ???


----------



## Mista T

Travis was a fighting pit bull at just the right time. He broke rules and stepped on feet, and created a monster that smashed the crud out a worldwide entrenched taxi industry. Like him or not, ya gotta give the guy props.

But now its time for him to GTFO and let a more civilized leader take the reins. Time to stop allowing customers to be raped, time to stop screwing the drivers, time to stop bullying the employees.

I truly hope DK brings positive changes, not just more of the same lies that TK fed us.


----------



## KenJ

Mista T said:


> Travis was a fighting pit bull at just the right time. He broke rules and stepped on feet, and created a monster that smashed the crud out a worldwide entrenched taxi industry. Like him or not, ya gotta give the guy props.
> 
> But now its time for him to GTFO and let a more civilized leader take the reins. Time to stop allowing customers to be raped, time to stop screwing the drivers, time to stop bullying the employees.
> 
> I truly hope DK brings positive changes, not just more of the same lies that TK fed us.


I totally agree to all your points, including the thing with the pitbull fight! Lol... Can't argue about that, it's true indeed!


----------



## KMANDERSON

tohunt4me said:


> T
> 
> Thats right !
> I still consider Travis our " Fearless Leader " !
> 
> But i will embrace and welcome Dara!
> 
> He looks like he could do the job.
> If he has 1/2 the drive Travis did
> Uber can go far !
> 
> I am ready for Uber to move Forward Again.
> Travis was a STEAM ROLLER !
> A ROCKET ENGINE for many years.
> An engine that BROUGHT US ALL TO THIS POINT.
> NEVER FORGET !
> We are all ready to move ahead.
> Uber MUST MOVE AHEAD
> 
> His ( Dara)discipline as an Engineer may prove useful.
> A Realist.
> Who realizes what you do to this side of the bridge
> Can very well cause the collapse of the other side.
> Perhaps some finesse and long term " "engineering" is what Uber now needs at this stage.
> 
> G.M. ? The G.M. that the govt. Bailed out 9 years ago ???


When uber needed to get in cites and break laws travis was a good leader.Now that the company in every city they need to change there approach he not a good leader for that.


----------



## tohunt4me

Mista T said:


> Travis was a fighting pit bull at just the right time. He broke rules and stepped on feet, and created a monster that smashed the crud out a worldwide entrenched taxi industry. Like him or not, ya gotta give the guy props.
> 
> But now its time for him to GTFO and let a more civilized leader take the reins. Time to stop allowing customers to be raped, time to stop screwing the drivers, time to stop bullying the employees.
> 
> I truly hope DK brings positive changes, not just more of the same lies that TK fed us.


I miss the Travis days.
And being an Uber Pirate !
When there was still risk of being arrested involved.



Mista T said:


> Travis was a fighting pit bull at just the right time. He broke rules and stepped on feet, and created a monster that smashed the crud out a worldwide entrenched taxi industry. Like him or not, ya gotta give the guy props.
> 
> But now its time for him to GTFO and let a more civilized leader take the reins. Time to stop allowing customers to be raped, time to stop screwing the drivers, time to stop bullying the employees.
> 
> I truly hope DK brings positive changes, not just more of the same lies that TK fed us.


You know who another FIGHTING PIT BULL IS ?
Eric Holder !
I may not agree with some of his stands on issues OR METHODS but he is a Force of Nature !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

KMANDERSON said:


> Menu
> 
> SEARCH
> 
> New Uber CEO may get $200 million
> 
> Posted 7 hours ago by Katie Roof (@Katie_Roof)
> 
> The Uber board offered Expedia CEO Dara Khosrowshahi the new role on Sunday. And according to Bloomberg data, they would have had to pay him a lot of money to woo him.
> 
> Khosrowshahi, who has been at the helm of Expedia since 2005, had almost $185 million in unvested stock options when the offer was made Sunday. He probably wouldn't forgo that kind of money unless Uber could offer him more.
> 
> Executives are usually given a salary, with much of the compensation tied up in stock awards. This is designed to motivate them to grow the company's value and to stay in the job.
> 
> With a $68 billion valuation, Uber can afford a significant compensation package. When Uber bought Otto, it was enough to net founder Anthony Levandowski $250 million.
> 
> Because Uber is a private company, it won't need to disclose Khosrowshahi's salary and equity stake.
> 
> According to The New York Times, Charter Communications CEO Thomas Rutledge was the highest paid CEO last year, with $98 million awarded for just 2016. CBS' Les Moonves followed with $68.6 million and Madison Square Garden CEO David O'Connor took home $54 million.
> 
> Khosrowshahi received nearly $95 million in pay in 2015, making him one of the most highly paid leaders in corporate America. The vast majority of that sum came from a package of stock options that the online travel company gave him in March of 2015 and that was expected to vest over several years.
> 
> His pay wasn't always so rich, however. In 2014, Khosrowshahi's compensation at Expedia totaled $9.6 million. Last year, he took home $2.4 million in salary and bonus compensation.


200 million in stock options is not $200,000,000.00.


----------



## Kodyhead

unPat said:


> At least Travis is history now.
> I hope he increase the rates.


They will for sure, only way to make more money is to charge more. The question is will they share more with the drivers lol


----------



## Michael1230nj

Can't be worse then Travis


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/27/technology/uber-ceo-search.html
*Uber Chooses Expedia's Chief as C.E.O., Ending Contentious Search*
New York Times - August 29 2017 Mike Isaac

SAN FRANCISCO - Uber chose Dara Khosrowshahi, who leads the online travel company Expedia, to be its chief executive on Sunday, two people with knowledge of the decision said. The selection capped a contentious search process as the ride-hailing company seeks to move past a turbulent period.

Mr. Khosrowshahi emerged as the leading candidate from a field of three finalists over a weekend of Uber board meetings, said the people, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because the details were confidential.

One finalist, Jeffrey R. Immelt, the former chief of General Electric, withdrew on Sunday when it became clear that he did not have enough support, said two people familiar with the process.

The board of directors and executives inside of Uber had instead been leaning toward Meg Whitman, the chief of Hewlett Packard Enterprise, the people said. But matters changed quickly over the course of Sunday afternoon, as directors and Ms. Whitman could not agree on terms in which she would take over as chief executive, the people said. Ultimately, the board decided on the third candidate, Mr. Khosrowshahi.

Uber, the company's board and Expedia did not respond to requests for comment.

Choosing Mr. Khosrowshahi is crucial to returning stability to Uber, the world's biggest ride-hailing company, which has been without a leader since its co-founder, Travis Kalanick, stepped down from the C.E.O. job under pressure on June 20. Under Mr. Kalanick, Uber changed the transportation landscape by offering people the ability to summon a ride through an app, and the privately held company swelled to a nearly $70 billion colossus.

But Uber's future became murkier this year when the company was pummeled by scandal after scandal, including sexual harassment accusations in the workplace, a Department of Justice criminal investigation into some of its methods, and an intellectual property dispute with a self-driving car rival. While Uber's business continued to grow, Mr. Kalanick's management style faced scrutiny and investors mutinied against him.

How much of an impact Mr. Khosrowshahi can have on Uber is uncertain. The company still bears the imprint of Mr. Kalanick, who remains on Uber's board. The board itself has been rived with discord, especially between Mr. Kalanick and Benchmark, a venture capital firm that is a major Uber shareholder and that also has a seat on Uber's board. Both Mr. Kalanick and Benchmark had their own preferred candidates for a new chief. Benchmark also has sued Mr. Kalanick to try and force him off the board.

Mr. Khosrowshahi, who has been president and chief executive of Expedia since 2005, has experience in a digital industry that, like Uber, affects offline life and the logistics and movement of people. Based in Bellevue, Wash., Expedia has travel brands including Hotels.com and Orbitz. The publicly traded company is smaller than the privately held Uber, with a market capitalization of around $23 billion compared with Uber's private valuation of nearly $70 billion.

Mr. Khosrowshahi also joined the board of The New York Times Company in 2015, and previously worked at IAC/InterActive Corp.

At Expedia, Mr. Khosrowshahi has been an outspoken chief executive. His family emigrated to the United States from Iran because of the revolution in that country in the late 1970s, so Mr. Khosrowshahi had a personal perspective on the executive order that President Trump signed restricting travel from seven predominantly Muslim countries this year.

Expedia, along with Amazon, became one of two technology companies to contribute early declarations to a lawsuit filed by Washington State's attorney general objecting to the travel ban. Mr. Khosrowshahi described his early experience as an immigrant to the United States in an email to employees at that time.

"We sure didn't feel like refugees, but in hindsight I guess we were - my father and mother left everything behind to come here - to be safe and give their boys a chance to re-build a life," he wrote.

He expressed other pointed concerns in the wake of Mr. Trump's coming to office. In February, he raised eyebrows when he concluded a conference call with Wall Street analysts by saying, "Hopefully we will all be alive to see the end of next year."

At Uber, the chief executive search has been turbulent. Board members were split over candidates early on in the process. According to people with knowledge of the situation, Mr. Kalanick favored Mr. Immelt while Benchmark, whose partner Matt Cohler sits on Uber's board, preferred Ms. Whitman.

A spokesman for Mr. Kalanick did not immediately respond to a request for comment. Benchmark declined to comment.

Last month, after Ms. Whitman emerged as a candidate for the job, she posted on Twitter that she was "fully committed to H.P.E. and plan to remain the company's C.E.O." She also gave an interview to The Wall Street Journal last week reiterating that there was "a lot of work to be done at H.P.E."

But in reality, Ms. Whitman was in touch with members of Uber's board in recent days about the chief executive role, said the people with knowledge of the process. Mr. Immelt, who recently left his job as chief executive of G.E., also had emerged as a candidate in recent weeks. Mr. Khosrowshahi's candidacy was kept under wraps.

As recently as late last week, Uber's board was deadlocked on candidates, the people said. On Friday, the board met in San Francisco, with Mr. Immelt and Mr. Khosrowshahi talking to the directors. Ms. Whitman spoke with directors on Friday and Saturday.

On Sunday morning, Mr. Immelt posted on Twitter that he had "decided not to pursue a leadership position at Uber." By then, it was apparent that Mr. Immelt did not have the software experience that some board members deemed important for the Uber chief executive role, said people with knowledge of the process. Another person with knowledge of the situation said Mr. Immelt considered Uber's board to be dysfunctional.

G.E. declined to comment on behalf of Mr. Immelt. A spokesman for Ms. Whitman also declined to comment.

At that point, the board was leaning toward Ms. Whitman, said two people with knowledge of the process. Ms. Whitman, who had previously also led eBay, had a wealth of management experience. As a female leader, she also offered the opportunity for Uber to improve its workplace image.

Ms. Whitman asked Uber's board about some issues, including what role Mr. Kalanick would play in Uber's future, the people said. Another point of discussion was the current legal battle over board control between Mr. Kalanick and Benchmark.

By late Sunday, Ms. Whitman and the board could not agree on some of those matters, the people said. Soon, Uber's board had settled on Mr. Khosrowshahi.


----------



## Uberfunitis

tohunt4me said:


> T
> G.M. ? The G.M. that the govt. Bailed out 9 years ago ???


It seems that they have paid back that debt. But yes they should have been allowed to fail.



tohunt4me said:


> I miss the Travis days.
> And being an Uber Pirate !
> When there was still risk of being arrested involved.


And that is why pay was higher, due to that increased risk.


----------



## Ridester_Staff

unPat said:


> At least Travis is history now.
> I hope he increase the rates.


That's one of the first things he plans on doing. He reportedly laughed at the rates as they are now in an interview.

"Employee morale at Uber also stands to get a boost given the fact that he is not afraid to speak his mind, even against the powers-that-be. Not afraid to speak his mind. Khosrowshahi's sterling reputation as a good leader, as attested to by a high approval rating, may also convey positive changes in store for both drivers and key people at Uber."

- Source


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

ShinyAndChrome said:


> A dollar a mile are you srs?


.... never happen... drivers will be pushed to the very edge, these TNCs will use the depreciation available in every used compact car in USA before they raise rates for drivers. There is billions of dollars in wealth still left in those cars and TNCs will convert that into money for those at the top, drivers be damned.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Ridester_Staff said:


> That's one of the first things he plans on doing. He reportedly laughed at the rates as they are now in an interview.


Where was this report?


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

wb6vpm said:


> welcome to hell...


 this new guy comes from a cut throat background, get ready to bail out.

TK was without a doubt an a$$hat BUT he was also the victim of a progressive / leftist personal destruction campaign.


----------



## dolllarchaser

His main goal will be to position Uber for successful IPO. Whatever he needs to do to accomplish this he will do. PR will play a bigly roll because current perception is horrid. Unfortunately, Uber has already scaled with limited regards to profitability. So, my guess is he will completely focus on profitability over the long haul as he chips away at the current operating loss. If he can show a positive trend, he will befriend The Street.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

dolllarchaser said:


> His main goal will be to position Uber for successful IPO. Whatever he needs to do to accomplish this he will do. PR will play a bigly roll because current perception is horrid. Unfortunately, Uber has already scaled with limited regards to profitability. So, my guess is he will completely focus on profitability over the long haul as he chips away at the current operating loss. If he can show a positive trend, he will befriend The Street.


 I agree, scorched earth on anything in the way to wall st.


----------



## Cableguynoe

dolllarchaser said:


> His main goal will be to position Uber for successful IPO. Whatever he needs to do to accomplish this he will do. t.


This!

If it's raising rates he will do it. If it's dropping them he will do it.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Raising rates are inevitable. The losses are not Sustainable 15 year old Cars and Drivers that hate the Company as well as the Client base is not a way to grow a Service Buisness. He doesn't have to be Einstein to figure that out.


----------



## dolllarchaser

Here's the funny thing about raising rates... with Up-Front pricing they have effectively raised rates, they just are not sharing that increase with the drivers.


----------



## Friendly Jack

PrestonT said:


> He gets 94M for signing a long term contract with his employer, and two years later leaves his employer. Does anyone think this guy will be in any way considerate of the drivers if he DOES accept the job?


Don't you just love the honor of it all? That type of honesty and loyalty will fit in perfectly at Uber. He's probably busy today stealing all of Expedia's business secrets that could be of value to Uber. That was terms of the job offer.


----------



## Mista T

There are only two ways that a business or individual can stop losing money, either get more income or cut expenses. Thats why so many are drawn to drive as a side gig, get more money.

Cutting expenses is a pipe dream, IMO. Their goal is to automate cars so they can pay less and even cut prices further. But I believe they are deluding themselves into thinking that fleets of vehicles will be cheaper than us drivers. In addition to normal maintenance there are random vehicle problem, sometimes requiring towing. Vandalism. Trash in cars. Vomit. Food. Etc etc. If I get a flat tire, I log off and b**** about it while I wait for AAA and spend the next morning at the tire shop, on my dime, they see zero expense. When its THEIR vehicle, it takes time and $$ to get it operational again.

To raise income is a 2 part thing. First they need to quit giving such crazy discounts. But if they do that in mature markets, they risk losing customers. Second they need to raise prices, but again they risk losing customers. And if they raise prices (fees or fares) without giving some to the drivers, fewer and fewer will drive. Ubers 1 year turnover rate is already 96% in the states, and word has spread that drivers dont make squat, so the fresh blood is slowing in many markets. Every time I see a pickup request for 23 minutes I'm reminded that there are fewer suckers to cover the outskirts of the territory.

Last night I did 10 Uber rides for $54 plus $3 in tips. And I'm in a market without Pool!! Theres no way that cutting driver pay here is going to fly. Fortunately I made twice as much on Lyft in 12 rides, lol, so my night was saved. If DK cuts our pay its game over, every full timer will jump ship. JMO.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

Maven said:


> Travis is definitely NOT history. Not now. Not anytime soon. Travis sits on the board, controls almost half the votes, and is the largest individual shareholder. There is no indication that TK plans to make life easy for DK, Dara Khosrowshahi, Uber's new CEO.


Travis will allow him to raise rates over his dead body. At this point it's all about ego. If this new CEO raises rates and becomes a hero, Travis might not get as laid as much and look like an idiot. They will raise rates the day McDonalds gets rid of all greasy food.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Travis will allow him to raise rates over his dead body. At this point it's all about ego. If this new CEO raises rates and becomes a hero, Travis might not get as laid as much and look like an idiot. They will raise rates the day McDonalds gets rid of all greasy food.


I'm not saying rates are going up, but I do disagree that Travis will be able to control what this guy does.
The board brought him in to do a job and they're paying him a TON of money to do that job. He will have the power to do what he thinks will help to company. In a few years he'll be at a new company. He wants a success on his resume, not a failure.

TK might still own a big part of the company, but he's not the CEO.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> At this point it's all about ego..


Where are you getting this from? He stepped down or was forced out. If it was his choice, it's not about ego.
If he was forced, then obviously he didnt have the power or ego to keep it from happening.


----------



## PrestonT

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Travis will allow him to raise rates over his dead body. At this point it's all about ego. If this new CEO raises rates and becomes a hero, Travis might not get as laid as much and look like an idiot. They will raise rates the day McDonalds gets rid of all greasy food.


raise rates for drivers? There is no reason for raising rates for drivers. Drivers are climbing all over each other to get at riders with the rates where they are.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

I think he will do well. I feel that he may have more rational and ethical business practices if and when he takes the job.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> I think he will do well. I feel that he may have more rational and ethical business practices if and when he takes the job.


 how ethical is Expedia and it's brethren


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

good question, but honestly it WILL be better than TK. Then again some might say ANYONE will be better than TK, lol.


----------



## Maven

*DK ACCEPTS !!! *(almost)

http://www.businessinsider.com/dara-khosrowshahi-will-accept-uber-ceo-job-2017-8-2017
*Dara Khosrowshahi says he'll accept the Uber CEO job and that cofounder Travis Kalanick will remain involved*
29-Aug-2017 by Caroline Cakebread









Uber's pick for the CEO job, Dara Khosrowshahi, said on Tuesday that he planned to accept the offer, but that the contract was still being finalized.

In his first public comments since being selected to lead the embattled ride-hailing giant, Khosrowshahi told the Wall Street Journal that he would leave his current post as CEO of online travel service Expedia in order to seize a "once in a lifetime" opportunity.

Khosrowshahi told the Journal that Uber cofounder and former CEO Travis Kalanick will continue to be involved in the company, but he did not clarify in what capacity.

He described his relationship with Kalanick, who was forced to resign from the Uber CEO role in June amid a wave of scandals at the company, as "budding" and said there was "mutual respect."

The 48-year-old Khosrowshahi will take the helm of the world's most valuable privately-held tech startup, valued at roughly $69 billion by its investors. From Day One, he will have an incredibly tough job steering the ride-hailing company back to stability, after months of turmoil, executive departures and bitter infighting at the board level.

Khosrowshahi's selection came as a surprise to many. He was chosen over both Hewlett Packard CEO Meg Whitman and former GE CEO Jeff Immelt, and his name hadn't been mentioned as a possible candidate prior to Sunday, when the news surfaced that he got the job.

The process that led to Khosrowshahi getting the top job remains unclear. Whitman initially denied any interest in the CEO job, but according to the Wall Street Journal, gave a presentation to Uber's board on Saturday. Immelt also reportedly met with Uber directors on Friday and Saturday, but tweeted on Sunday he was taking his name out of the running. With Uber's board divided into different factions, Khosrowshahi may have ultimately won by virtue of being the only candidate everyone could agree on.


----------



## Leo1983

Down with uber. Everyone needs to tell every customer the truth about uber and lyft. I practically scream it out my window.


----------



## tohunt4me

Ridester_Staff said:


> That's one of the first things he plans on doing. He reportedly laughed at the rates as they are now in an interview.
> 
> "Employee morale at Uber also stands to get a boost given the fact that he is not afraid to speak his mind, even against the powers-that-be. Not afraid to speak his mind. Khosrowshahi's sterling reputation as a good leader, as attested to by a high approval rating, may also convey positive changes in store for both drivers and key people at Uber."
> 
> - Source


Good.
Lets hope for the best.

If he does improve conditions

Is everyone Ready to improve Uber ?



TwoFiddyMile said:


> 200 million in stock options is not $200,000,000.00.


No it is not.
It could become much more.
If Dara does a good job.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Travis will allow him to raise rates over his dead body. At this point it's all about ego. If this new CEO raises rates and becomes a hero, Travis might not get as laid as much and look like an idiot. They will raise rates the day McDonalds gets rid of all greasy food.


I miss deep fried apple pies.



Maven said:


> *DK ACCEPTS !!! *(almost)
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/dara-khosrowshahi-will-accept-uber-ceo-job-2017-8-2017
> *Dara Khosrowshahi says he'll accept the Uber CEO job and that cofounder Travis Kalanick will remain involved*
> 29-Aug-2017 by Caroline Cakebread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber's pick for the CEO job, Dara Khosrowshahi, said on Tuesday that he planned to accept the offer, but that the contract was still being finalized.
> 
> In his first public comments since being selected to lead the embattled ride-hailing giant, Khosrowshahi told the Wall Street Journal that he would leave his current post as CEO of online travel service Expedia in order to seize a "once in a lifetime" opportunity.
> 
> Khosrowshahi told the Journal that Uber cofounder and former CEO Travis Kalanick will continue to be involved in the company, but he did not clarify in what capacity.
> 
> He described his relationship with Kalanick, who was forced to resign from the Uber CEO role in June amid a wave of scandals at the company, as "budding" and said there was "mutual respect."
> 
> The 48-year-old Khosrowshahi will take the helm of the world's most valuable privately-held tech startup, valued at roughly $69 billion by its investors. From Day One, he will have an incredibly tough job steering the ride-hailing company back to stability, after months of turmoil, executive departures and bitter infighting at the board level.
> 
> Khosrowshahi's selection came as a surprise to many. He was chosen over both Hewlett Packard CEO Meg Whitman and former GE CEO Jeff Immelt, and his name hadn't been mentioned as a possible candidate prior to Sunday, when the news surfaced that he got the job.
> 
> The process that led to Khosrowshahi getting the top job remains unclear. Whitman initially denied any interest in the CEO job, but according to the Wall Street Journal, gave a presentation to Uber's board on Saturday. Immelt also reportedly met with Uber directors on Friday and Saturday, but tweeted on Sunday he was taking his name out of the running. With Uber's board divided into different factions, Khosrowshahi may have ultimately won by virtue of being the only candidate everyone could agree on.


He is sounding better by the minute !


----------



## Abraxas79

Chicago-uber said:


> Uhmmm. Dara is a dude


Racist ! How dare you identify someone by their gender ! Dara is whatever Dara wants to be. A man one day, a woman the next, a hybrid the next....


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

A small but proud community living silently amongst mostly shiites in IRR. I wouldn't stick around after the Revolution either, specially being a Jew. A beautiful country with nice, educated people. More western in practice than you think, but wait sorry you cant go there with the "Blue Pass". Oh the endless vices available, just just a mobile call away!


----------



## tohunt4me

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> A small but proud community living silently amongst mostly shiites in IRR. I wouldn't stick around after the Revolution either, specially being a Jew. A beautiful country with nice, educated people. More western in practice than you think, but wait sorry you cant go there with the "Blue Pass". Oh the endless vices available, just just a mobile call away!


When he fled , they were probably putting 10 year olds on the front line in the Iran Iraq war . . .

How old is he again ?

48.
Ms. Huffington wrote a memo welcoming him . . .

Wikipedia says HE IS UBER C.E.O.

His family left before the Shah was deposed in 1978.
Yup.
His fathers investment firm was "
"Nationalized" after the 1978 Revolution.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Abraxas79 said:


> Racist ! How dare you identify someone by their gender ! Dara is whatever Dara wants to be. A man one day, a woman the next, a hybrid the next....


Your joking right? I think you meant sexist. Although I dont see how that comment is sexist if your from a non-millennial generation. Although im sure people want more options under the GENDER section. Nothing wrong with speaking the truth. Yes Dara is a male. Yes he can be whatever he feels like being, but society will still see a male. I just dont see all the grey area, its pretty straightforward. I apologize if this offends anybody, not my intent.


----------



## tohunt4me

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> A small but proud community living silently amongst mostly shiites in IRR. I wouldn't stick around after the Revolution either, specially being a Jew. A beautiful country with nice, educated people. More western in practice than you think, but wait sorry you cant go there with the "Blue Pass". Oh the endless vices available, just just a mobile call away!


A friend of mine and his family left Iran at the same time under similar conditions. His father was a prominent physician there and has since returned.
All of his family remained here.



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Your joking right? I think you meant sexist. Although I dont see how that comment is sexist if your from a non-millennial generation. Although im sure people want more options under the GENDER section. Nothing wrong with speaking the truth. Yes Dara is a male. Yes he can be whatever he feels like being, but society will still see a male. I just dont see all the grey area, its pretty straightforward. I apologize if this offends anybody, not my intent.


He was married in 2012.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Just Raise the Rate deactivate anyone with a rating under 4.7 and throw out any car over 7 years old. Problem Solved!


----------



## KenJ

I guess most of you are aware of the fact that one of the candidates under consideration to be chosen as the next CEO of Uber, Meg Whitman, CEO of HP Enterprise and former CEO of Ebay, had tweeted in July that she was *"not going anywhere,"* and emphasizing more, *"Uber's CEO will not be Meg Whitman."*

However, latest reports by BI reveal that last Friday she'd been contacted by Uber Board and was asked what it would take for her to change her mind. And she reportedly had a list of demands conditional to her becoming Uber's next chief. *It included reducing what remains of Kalanick's control over the firm, and settling an acrimonious lawsuit between Uber board member Benchmark Capital and Kalanick*. According to Whitman's version of events, that was too much to ask. The first condition is what many of us in this forum, including me of course, had pointed out.

*"I said Benchmark and Travis needed to settle their lawsuits and the board needed to put in place a functioning governance structure,"* she told The New York Times.

She added that while it had seemed Kalanick and Uber's other directors *"seemed eager to take those steps"*, the board was *"still too fractured to make progress"* on her demands.

*Therefore, it looks like it's not gonna be easy for Mr. Khosrowshahi. Good luck to him - I really mean it.*

*Source: http://www.businessinsider.com/hpe-ceo-meg-whitman-actually-did-want-to-be-ubers-next-chief-2017-8*


----------



## KenJ

PrestonT said:


> Drivers are climbing all over each other to get at riders with the rates where they are.


You've got that absolutely right! Some drivers can keep on dreaming, but there won't be rates increases. Besides, we need to realize that the arch-rival Lyft is around still, so unless both Uber and Lyft concoct plans together, there isn't gonna be rate hikes.

However, I'd say the only time there's gonna be a rate hike would be, is when Uber acquires Lyft.



Cableguynoe said:


> If it's raising rates he will do it.


I don't see how that's possible. Uber has already suffered quite a bit rider attrition to Lyft. If Uber goes on raising rates, it will definitely lose more of its market share, so DK won't think of that as long as Lyft continues to exist, at least in its current state.


----------



## JoeJoseph

First mistake his name is Dara , that's a girls name. lol


----------



## PrestonT

KenJ said:


> YBesides, we need to realize that the arch-rival Lyft is around still, so unless both Uber and Lyft concoct plans together, there isn't gonna be rate hikes.


If Lyft goes away, there will be rate hikes....to the customer. And rate reductions for drivers.


----------



## Cableguynoe

PrestonT said:


> If Lyft goes away, there will be rate hikes....to the customer. And rate reductions for drivers.


This is possible. They can definitely do whatever they want. 
Plenty of companies out there making a ton of money and paying their employees peanuts. 
So this is nothing new. 
However most don't go cutting pay all the time. 
I don't believe UBER will either.

When they dropped rates in the past I don't believe it was simply because they wanted to keep more of the money. It was because they wanted to attract new customers. Customers who weren't using them before. 
They were successful in achieving this. Very successful.

While they of course want to keep those customers, they are now focused on new goals. 
They are no longer a brand new startup. 
People are now expecting them to function like a large company should.


----------



## PrestonT

Cableguynoe said:


> This is possible. They can definitely do whatever they want.
> Plenty of companies out there making a ton of money and paying their employees peanuts.
> So this is nothing new.
> However most don't go cutting pay all the time.
> I don't believe UBER will either.
> 
> When they dropped rates in the past I don't believe it was simply because they wanted to keep more of the money. It was because they wanted to attract new customers. Customers who weren't using them before.
> They were successful in achieving this. Very successful.
> 
> While they of course want to keep those customers, they are now focused on new goals.
> They are no longer a brand new startup.
> People are now expecting them to function like a large company should.


They don't cut pay. But they work constantly to cut supply costs. We're suppliers, not employees.


----------



## JimKE

KenJ said:


> I guess most of you are aware of the fact that one of the candidates under consideration to be chosen as the next CEO of Uber, Meg Whitman, CEO of HP Enterprise and former CEO of Ebay, had tweeted in July that she was *"not going anywhere,"* and emphasizing more, *"Uber's CEO will not be Meg Whitman."*
> 
> However, latest reports by BI reveal that last Friday she'd been contacted by Uber Board and was asked what it would take for her to change her mind. And she reportedly had a list of demands conditional to her becoming Uber's next chief. *It included reducing what remains of Kalanick's control over the firm, and settling an acrimonious lawsuit between Uber board member Benchmark Capital and Kalanick*. According to Whitman's version of events, that was too much to ask. The first condition is what many of us in this forum, including me of course, had pointed out.
> 
> *"I said Benchmark and Travis needed to settle their lawsuits and the board needed to put in place a functioning governance structure,"* she told The New York Times.
> 
> She added that while it had seemed Kalanick and Uber's other directors *"seemed eager to take those steps"*, the board was *"still too fractured to make progress"* on her demands.
> 
> *Therefore, it looks like it's not gonna be easy for Mr. Khosrowshahi. Good luck to him - I really mean it.*
> 
> *Source: http://www.businessinsider.com/hpe-ceo-meg-whitman-actually-did-want-to-be-ubers-next-chief-2017-8*


There's another way to look at these alleged remarks by Meg Whitman...IF she made them at all.

I think it's quite possible that the Board may have invited her in -- _not to audition for a job_ -- but to *advise them *what *they* needed to do to fix Uber.

If the quotes are accurate, THIS is the most important thing she said to the Uber Board: "...*the board needed to put in place a functioning governance structure."
*
The near-total lack of governance by the Uber Board has been far more damaging to the company than any of TK's silliness -- real or imagined. The Uber Board of Directors has not *directed*. They've been a bunch of kiss-asses, slobbering at Travis' feet. That is the most unhealthy governance strategy you could possibly have.

If my guess is correct, then Imelt's suddenly realizing he wasn't Prince Charming and the selection of Dara, both fit nicely and make perfect sense.


----------



## Driftinginn

Maven said:


> You guys are correct.  I made a wrong assumption from the name and made it worse by rushing without checking. My Bad. I corrected the initial post. Thanks for pointing it out.


Maven don't lose any sleep over it. I thought the same thing at first to be honest. Then while reading the article I noticed they refered to Dara as a "he" which prompted me to Google his name so I could see if he... was actually a he......


----------



## Uberfunitis

Cableguynoe said:


> This!
> 
> If it's raising rates he will do it. If it's dropping them he will do it.


Raising rates won't really help the drivers we will more than likely make less if it happens as there would just be a massive influx of returning and new drivers. Higher rates mean less money for partners.


----------



## tohunt4me

Friendly Jack said:


> Don't you just love the honor of it all? That type of honesty and loyalty will fit in perfectly at Uber. He's probably busy today stealing all of Expedia's business secrets that could be of value to Uber. That was terms of the job offer.


I see no reason whatsoever that the two businesses could not be compatible with each other.
Perhaps a limited partnership could be beneficial to both. They are both involved in travel and tourism to a degree.



Uberfunitis said:


> Raising rates won't really help the drivers we will more than likely make less if it happens as there would just be a massive influx of returning and new drivers. Higher rates mean less money for partners.


I am willing to take that chance.
What we have now with rate cuts is working for NO ONE.
UNSUSTAINANLE!



PrestonT said:


> They don't cut pay. But they work constantly to cut supply costs. We're suppliers, not employees.


And much Quality is sacrificed due to owner operators struggling at operating at a personal loss.
Drivers can not continue to subsidize Uber with their personal Vehicles, fuel, and time.


----------



## run26912

PrestonT said:


> If Lyft goes away, there will be rate hikes....to the customer. And rate reductions for drivers.


Uber ALREADY HAS hiked rates, just not for drivers. Upfront pricing means they charge MORE and keep more which drivers get f*cked at the same rate. I've seen so many local routes as an Uber passenger experience 20-30% increases on BASE fares (not even with surge). The price hikes have already started, but drivers are locked in at the SAME base mileage and time contract.

BONG!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis

Hopefully he can make Uber more like expedia where the customer gets to pick from available choices in vehicles seeing ratings and feedback for that business before ordering.


----------



## PrestonT

run26912 said:


> Uber ALREADY HAS hiked rates, just not for drivers. Upfront pricing means they charge MORE and keep more which drivers get f*cked at the same rate. I've seen so many local routes as an Uber passenger experience 20-30% increases on BASE fares (not even with surge). The price hikes have already started, but drivers are locked in at the SAME base mileage and time contract.
> 
> BONG!!!


Exactly. Now imagine what it will look like if there is no competition for Uber, in terms of both riders and driver supply.


----------



## Uberk5487

Uberfunitis said:


> Hopefully he can make Uber more like expedia where the customer gets to pick from available choices in vehicles seeing ratings and feedback for that business before ordering.


Then there can be more discrimination....great ideal.....


----------



## Uberfunitis

Uberk5487 said:


> Then there can be more discrimination....great ideal.....


Perhaps take divers name and picture off until the selection is made. Just show vehicle info, rating, reviews, and estimated time away.


----------



## pomegranite112

We should be able to create clients. Say someone likes our car, ride. They request us for future rides. Everyone wins. 

Rates are w.e. A 25% increase wouldn't hurt anyone and even if someone feels too affected by it then you probably didn't want that ride inthe first place. Getting screwed on upfront pricing is what irritates us.


----------



## Uberfunitis

pomegranite112 said:


> We should be able to create clients. Say someone likes our car, ride. They request us for future rides. Everyone wins.


I can agree with that I think the passenger should be able to choose their driver, if the driver agrees to the trip. Don't want a 30 min trip to pick up someone who liked me but I did not like them.


----------



## LuisEnrikee

I love to drive and make a little money .
I only drive to help pay major bills .
Car , insurance , and phone .
Let's not be blind and admit uber will not be profitable at all , ever .
If you think markets are already flooded with drivers , imagine they raise rates and all those that quit come back . You're now battling the ants , the new guys , and the returning ones .
Also , if they raise the rates you will not get any rides . Period . No body will pay a cent more for any rides. There will be ants everywhere without a ride . It's just not good .


----------



## pomegranite112

LuisEnrikee said:


> I love to drive and make a little money .
> I only drive to help pay major bills .
> Car , insurance , and phone .
> Let's not be blind and admit uber will not be profitable at all , ever .
> If you think markets are already flooded with drivers , imagine they raise rates and all those that quit come back . You're now battling the ants , the new guys , and the returning ones .
> Also , if they raise the rates you will not get any rides . Period . No body will pay a cent more for any rides. There will be ants everywhere without a ride . It's just not good .


Well they also got rid of the xchange lease program and rides are really not that expensive. They could afford an increase. Plus if uber loses the upfront pricing case, your pay will go up much higher. Possibly 20% more.


----------



## LuisEnrikee

pomegranite112 said:


> Well they also got rid of the xchange lease program and rides are really not that expensive. They could afford an increase. Plus if uber loses the upfront pricing case, your pay will go up much higher. Possibly 20% more.


Rides are definitely expensive. Check Uber's cut !
Pax pay as much as 2x surge on occasion . I'll show you this mornings trip . 
Uber's cut is more than what I was paid on this ride . And I could also go on and on .
Uber isn't cheap . What you're making is considered a cheap ride but I wouldn't take a 5 mile ride for 10$! I'd rather take the damn bus


----------



## Driftinginn

Maven said:


> Travis is definitely NOT history. Not now. Not anytime soon. Travis sits on the board, controls almost half the votes, and is the largest individual shareholder. There is no indication that TK plans to make life easy for DK, Dara Khosrowshahi, Uber's new CEO.


Now that there is a new CEO, Uber will continue to screw over drivers and customers alike. The difference will be they will now do it in a softer, kinder, more politically correct way. Anyone that thinks any differently is quite naive to the ways of the corporate world.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Driftinginn said:


> Now that there is a new CEO, Uber will continue to screw over drivers and customers alike. The difference will be they will now do it in a softer, kinder, more politically correct way. Anyone that thinks any differently is quite naive to the ways of the corporate world.


people will wish for TK back this guy has had much more experience in cutting costs.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uberfunitis said:


> people will wish for TK back this guy has had much more experience in cutting costs.


You must trim a tree properly.
From the Top down.
Top heavy trees fall over.
Especially in storms.
Especially when the roots( drivers) are starved.

The Ying& Yang
As above so below.
Uber has neglected its roots.
The whole tree shall suffer.

Every Action creates Reaction.
How could they be so ignorant ?
Universal Law.

Dara is an Engineer. And experienced as you say. He will Know these things.
Where to cut. To retain Balance.


----------



## goneubering

Driftinginn said:


> Maven don't lose any sleep over it. I thought the same thing at first to be honest. Then while reading the article I noticed they refered to Dara as a "he" which prompted me to Google his name so I could see if he... was actually a he......


That was my first reaction too.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I'm optimistic about this guy...

If he's going to push for a profitbiliy and an IPO hopefully this guy will do the smart thing and raise rates already...


----------



## Yam Digger

SurgeWarrior said:


> *18 months* at best...start the clock on the new CEO search.


You are so generous. I give him 6 months before he throws in the towel.



majxl said:


> Congratulations to Dara Khosrowshahi!
> I do admire his courage to accept a job where all other big name CEO ran away like it was the stinkiest job in America!
> And I envy his ambition to be willing to witness a Company loosing consistently billions of Dollars, experiencing reverse growth all over the world and spending most of his time with lawyers trying to fend of the so numerous lawsuits.


Dara is either an extreme masochist or he fell out with Expedia and Expedia's board told him: "take the offer or we'll make you walk the plank ".


----------



## Boom611

Boom611 said:


> What we dont know is which one was TK's favorite and if he is a friend of DK!
> Was Immelt TK's choice which got voted down or TK didnt want him. I hope Benchmark leaks this info.


Its been reported Immelt was TKs choice and they are close.
The other candidate from HP was demanding too much power.
DK was the other choice left.


----------



## Yam Digger

Maven said:


> Why blame liberals? Automation is entirely apolitical. If anything, it is the purest form of capitalism in action, neither liberal or conservative. It makes as much sense as blaming liberals (or conservatives) for the sun rising in the East instead of the West.


The difference is that conservatives are not hypocritical about not GAF about the poor. They'll tell you straight up that rich business leaders come first and everyone else can jolly well go to Hell. I don't like that attitude they have, but least they're honest about it.

"Liberals" are as truly liberal as the Chinese Communist Party is truly communist these days. Liberals make a hypocritical farce about caring for the working poor when in fact, they don't. That hypocrisy is what makes them worse.



SurgeWarrior said:


> but the most important reason for a town hall..so he can say..i held town hall meetings and nobody told me anything was wrong! raise the fares or STFU! Otherwise its the same circus different clown!


In the words of Roger Daltry

"Here comes the new boss
Same as the old boss"



THE MAN! said:


> Not sure Ubers actually salvageable? To many problems and passengers are to use to cheap fares. They will be forced into retracting and not sure investors are going to accept.


My sentiments exactly. Uber has only two options: Raise the rates and restrict the number of drivers so as to improve the product and become profitable, or, continue business as usual, burn through remaining invester cash and go belly-up in 2-3 years. 


Abraxas79 said:


> Racist ! How dare you identify someone by their gender ! Dara is whatever Dara wants to be. A man one day, a woman the next, a hybrid the next....


I totally agree. Everybody calls me a human. But I feel so offended because I know, deep down, I was born to be a dog. I feel so jealous when I see my fellow dogs playing fetch with their owners but my owner (my wife) refuses to play fetch with me. I am planning to have species reassignment surgery to make me look the way I truly feel. 


KenJ said:


> And she reportedly had a list of demands conditional to her becoming Uber's next chief. *It included reducing what remains of Kalanick's control over the firm...*that was too much to ask.


Which is why I know nothing at Uber will change.


----------



## STMNine

Quite ironic if I don't say so myself how quickly Expedia appointed their new CEO compared with what Uber went through


----------



## Beepbeep41

Go get em!! Give it to those dumb ****s in the Taxi Industry!!


----------



## Yam Digger

STMNine said:


> Quite ironic if I don't say so myself how quickly Expedia appointed their new CEO compared with what Uber went through


Because everybody wanted the the cushy Expedia job whereas only someone looking for the challenge of turning around a dysfunctional company with a toxic workplace culture would be brave enough....or stupid enough, take on the Uber position.


----------



## J. S. Bach

I can't believe this is the only thread with a Jeff Immelt tag


----------



## Maven

Yam Digger said:


> The difference is that conservatives are not hypocritical about not GAF about the poor. They'll tell you straight up that rich business leaders come first and everyone else can jolly well go to Hell. I don't like that attitude they have, but least they're honest about it. "Liberals" are as truly liberal as the Chinese Communist Party is truly communist these days. Liberals make a hypocritical farce about caring for the working poor when in fact, they don't. That hypocrisy is what makes them worse...


I disagree and feel you are oversimplifying. While it's true that some liberals are indeed hypocrites, I believe this is equally true for Conservatives. Case in point, the recent ACHA votes in Congress despite the support for only 14% of the public including a minority of conservatives.  A majority of liberals as well as conservatives truly would prefer to improve the situation of the working poor. 


J. S. Bach said:


> I can't believe this is the only thread with a Jeff Immelt tag


So, start one.


----------



## K-pax

Every single political view or orientation is based on emotional manipulation, pipe dreams, selfish opportunism, and/or extreme dishonesty. It's a matter of which line of crap soothes you the most into believing your national fiction is being tended to. None of them are. They hate your guts and would rule the country without you in it if they could, but pacifying their egos require a population to rule, so they allow you to exist for the time being.


----------



## Kembolicous

Maven said:


> https://www.thestreet.com/story/14285132/1/dara-khosrowshahi-will-be-uber-s-new-ceo.html
> *Dara Khosrowshahi Will Be Uber's New CEO*
> Aug 27, 2017 by Laura Berman
> 
> Ride-sharing company Uber Technologies Inc.'s new CEO reportedly will be Dara Khosrowshahi, the CEO of online travel company Expedia Inc. (EXPE) .
> 
> Recode's Kara Swisher and The New York Times' Mike Isaac both tweeted Sunday that Khosrowshahi, Expedia's CEO since 2005, will take the helm. Investors at the start-up, which is now worth nearly $70 billion, ousted co-founder Travis Kalanick after a series of PR nightmares this year.
> 
> Khosrowshahi, a former investment banker, was previously an executive at IAC/InterActiveCorp (IAC) and serves on the board of The New York Times Co. (NYT) .
> 
> The final front-runners were Hewlett-Packard Enterprise Inc. (HPE) CEO Meg Whitman, General Electric Co. (GE) chairman Jeff Immelt and an unknown third candidate, presumably Khosrowshahi.
> 
> Since the various scandals, including allegations of rampant sexual harassment and Greyball, a pervasive program to evade local authorities, Uber has faced a management exodus, lacking a CFO and a COO, in addition to a chief executive.
> 
> Immelt, who reportedly lacked the support of the board, tweeted Sunday that he'd removed himself from the running.
> 
> Whitman's position in the final rounds of the selection process was a surprise given her vociferous denial that she was interested in the job. Denying rumors of her selection on July 27, she tweeted, "I am fully committed to HPE and plan to remain the company's CEO."
> 
> Whitman, a former CEO of eBay Inc. (EBAY) , oversaw Hewlett-Packard's split into two. She leads the software and services company, while HP Inc. (HPQ) sells printers.
> 
> Immelt, GE's current chairman, succeeded Jack Welch as CEO.
> 
> Other contenders for the Uber top job reportedly included Facebook Inc. (FB) COO Sheryl Sandberg, former Yahoo CEO Marissa Meyer, Alphabet Inc. (GOOGL) exec Susan Wojcicki, former Walt Disney Co. (DIS) executive Tom Staggs and former Ford Motor Co. (F) CEO Alan Mulally.
> _____
> 
> Dara who? Relatively unknown compared to his remaining two rivals, front-runners Meg Whitman and Jeff Immelt. Dara Khosrowshahi has been Expedia's CEO since 2005.
> 
> _Why Dara Khosrowshahi?_
> 
> _CEO of a successful Fortune 500 company_
> _Willing to endure the snake-pit of the Uber Board of Directors, lawsuits galore, decimated executive ranks, poor employee moral, awful driver relations/retention, terrible corporate image and dysfunctional culture._
> _Last name begins with a "K", easing TK to DK transition. _
> _Apparently, of the many female candidates considered, no real woman CEO wanted the job. Was "Dara" the closest Uber could get?_
> ___
> 
> Related Threads
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/looks-like-itll-be-whitman-as-ubers-new-c-e-o.197182/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/jeff-immelt-says-no-to-being-uber-ceo.197172/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-board-voting-for-a-new-ceo-today.197098/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-may-be-close-to-naming-new-ceo.194940/


Dara is the


Maven said:


> https://www.thestreet.com/story/14285132/1/dara-khosrowshahi-will-be-uber-s-new-ceo.html
> *Dara Khosrowshahi Will Be Uber's New CEO*
> Aug 27, 2017 by Laura Berman
> 
> Ride-sharing company Uber Technologies Inc.'s new CEO reportedly will be Dara Khosrowshahi, the CEO of online travel company Expedia Inc. (EXPE) .
> 
> Recode's Kara Swisher and The New York Times' Mike Isaac both tweeted Sunday that Khosrowshahi, Expedia's CEO since 2005, will take the helm. Investors at the start-up, which is now worth nearly $70 billion, ousted co-founder Travis Kalanick after a series of PR nightmares this year.
> 
> Khosrowshahi, a former investment banker, was previously an executive at IAC/InterActiveCorp (IAC) and serves on the board of The New York Times Co. (NYT) .
> 
> The final front-runners were Hewlett-Packard Enterprise Inc. (HPE) CEO Meg Whitman, General Electric Co. (GE) chairman Jeff Immelt and an unknown third candidate, presumably Khosrowshahi.
> 
> Since the various scandals, including allegations of rampant sexual harassment and Greyball, a pervasive program to evade local authorities, Uber has faced a management exodus, lacking a CFO and a COO, in addition to a chief executive.
> 
> Immelt, who reportedly lacked the support of the board, tweeted Sunday that he'd removed himself from the running.
> 
> Whitman's position in the final rounds of the selection process was a surprise given her vociferous denial that she was interested in the job. Denying rumors of her selection on July 27, she tweeted, "I am fully committed to HPE and plan to remain the company's CEO."
> 
> Whitman, a former CEO of eBay Inc. (EBAY) , oversaw Hewlett-Packard's split into two. She leads the software and services company, while HP Inc. (HPQ) sells printers.
> 
> Immelt, GE's current chairman, succeeded Jack Welch as CEO.
> 
> Other contenders for the Uber top job reportedly included Facebook Inc. (FB) COO Sheryl Sandberg, former Yahoo CEO Marissa Meyer, Alphabet Inc. (GOOGL) exec Susan Wojcicki, former Walt Disney Co. (DIS) executive Tom Staggs and former Ford Motor Co. (F) CEO Alan Mulally.
> _____
> 
> Dara who? Relatively unknown compared to his remaining two rivals, front-runners Meg Whitman and Jeff Immelt. Dara Khosrowshahi has been Expedia's CEO since 2005.
> 
> _Why Dara Khosrowshahi?_
> 
> _CEO of a successful Fortune 500 company_
> _Willing to endure the snake-pit of the Uber Board of Directors, lawsuits galore, decimated executive ranks, poor employee moral, awful driver relations/retention, terrible corporate image and dysfunctional culture._
> _Last name begins with a "K", easing TK to DK transition. _
> _Apparently, of the many female candidates considered, no real woman CEO wanted the job. Was "Dara" the closest Uber could get?_
> ___
> 
> Related Threads
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/looks-like-itll-be-whitman-as-ubers-new-c-e-o.197182/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/jeff-immelt-says-no-to-being-uber-ceo.197172/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-board-voting-for-a-new-ceo-today.197098/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-may-be-close-to-naming-new-ceo.194940/





Kembolicous said:


> Dara is the


Dara, from what I have read on other sites, is the grandson of the Ayatollah Khomeini. Just perfect isn't it? Lyft has hired that POS Valley Jarrett. Amazing.


----------

